# Unique Critique [pic heavy!!]



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Also, when you look at the pictures, pay attention to EVERYONE'S faces. They were all cracking up at us. Especially look at my 4-H leader's. He is in the navy cut-off.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

HAHAHA I have no critique, but that is so funny!


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

LOL! That looks like a a lot of fun! Not sure how else to do it though.


----------



## sherie (Feb 10, 2009)

Good Job
Is is against the rules to stand up? Seems like one could stand up, hold your hand and step across to change positions


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm thinking of standing up and sort of jumpign [but not really jumping] over my friend. like..stepping over her and sitting down. That's what the two boys on the bay pony next to us did..but we are really going towards originality.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

The only rules of switching is that you can't touch the ground.


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

What if you linked elbows back to back and like moved your legs together, like first both straddling, then one one way one another, then both straddling again?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh, boy, I felt sorry for the one with green short. May be stepping over will be more humane. Ha-ha-ha! It's funny one though.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Haha..I was in green. 
I couldn't breathe and I was laughing my butt off.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I will keep that in mind kathryn. Thank you!


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

I have nooo idea if it would work, I just thought it would be worth a shot.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

That was actually our first time riding double together EVER..I've ridden behind a saddle on a horse..but never like this.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I say, the person in front turns around first, then the person in back just has to pop over, and sit...worth a try


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

The 'popping over' is easier said than done. lol.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

HorseOfCourse said:


> The 'popping over' is easier said than done. lol.



I am sure it is all easier said then done! haha:lol:


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

anybody else have any ideas?


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

hahahahaha that is hilarious!


----------

